# Lenovo T450 vs T450s vs Dell E7450



## prats777 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello
I am a .net professional. I need a business ultrabook for programming purposes, watching movies etc. it should be durable and upgradable. I narrowed it down to Lenovo T450 vs T450s vs Dell E7450.

Concerns
1)Memory: 16GB PC3-12800 DDR3L (2 DIMM) [T450] vs 12G 4G Base + 8G (1 SoDIMM) [T450s]
what does 12G 4G Base + 8G (1 SoDIMM) mean??? hows it different from T450?

2)Other concern is lesser resolutions its only in FHD thats 1920x1080 in T450s
3) No hdmi in Lenovo

Please suggest which one should i go for and why?

Do u think lenovo Lavie to be launched in may would have HDMI etc or worth waiting?

Please reply


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 20, 2015)

Please fill the questionnaire.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

here you go:
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html


----------



## prats777 (Mar 20, 2015)

1) What is your budget? 
Does not Matter, need a laptop which I can use for learning Big data or .net programming and which lasts for 6-7 years 

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen (12" will not do)


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
That I can use for learning Big data or .net programming

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
RAM Minimum 10GB, and extandable upto 16GB

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Lenovo Dell
b. Dislike: all other

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution 1080p No necessarily FHD ,
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) will do
Purchase place : I am based in india but need suggestion as 5th generation laptops not available in  india.

- - - Updated - - -

To Add, T450s and T450 have no HDMI, is there any workaround? 
should I wait until Windows 10 is launched?
Do prices differ in USA and Canada.?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2015)

Better hold your purchase. For your requirement Lenovo Carbon X1 2015 looks good. 
Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon 2015 - Notebookcheck.com Externe Tests check it out.


----------

